# What tool to use for applying textured ceiling?



## Jrosssijr (Jul 12, 2011)

I am remodeling my bathroom and I had to put a new ceiling above where the bathtub goes. That part is done. I have to now plaster the ceiling with a textured plaster. I have all those materials but I have heard different ideas on which tool I should use to apply the textured plaster. The finish that I am matching is a swirl finish that has a sand mix in the plaster. Any suggestions? I have heard to use a sponge, a thick paint brush, and even a regular plaster tool. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

swirl texture is often done with a wallpaper brush


----------



## Jrosssijr (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you. I am going to experiment on some scrap pieces. I will try that.


----------



## maxsmoothwall (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes a wallpaper glue brush is good but there are many types Ive used depending on the texture. I've used car washing brush(very soft bristle), straw wisk broom (stiff bristle), hand brooms, paint brushes, even a broken in half push broom. Cedar shingles and other stiff board type things work as well. Ive stapled carpet onto wood to make a trowel like tool. Scarify the edge of a rubber grout trowel. I even borrowed from the faux painters the "rag roll" by wrapping a rag over a paint roller. What ever tool used it is good to clean it very often to expose the bristle or what ever, so it remains consistent. Build up of mud on the tool will take you from detailed pattern to smearing in no time. Wipe the brush on a mud pan, hawk, bucket edge, what ever often. You may have to clean it with a sponge or other blade tool. Matching is always tough so as other writers advised, do use a practice area first. It wont hurt to mount your practice board overhead to get a feel for working on a ceiling.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

A picture might help...


----------



## JanelleRMV (Jun 8, 2012)

Call me old fashioned but you can just apply swirl texture as you are applying the plaster with a trowel. It's all in the wrists! 
(here's a quick how-to)


----------

